# Patter Array Eintrag vergleichen geht nicht!!!



## anton.bracke (18. Mrz 2012)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem beim Vergleichen eines Array Eintrages!
Er soll nur den Array-Eintrag in den IF-Schleifen testen aber irgendwie sin die nie identisch!

```
vector = UTIL0.fileToVector(txtname + ".pm", FILE_LATIN);
		for (int i = 0; i < vector.size(); i++) {
			strvector = vector.elementAt(i).toString();
			newstrvector = strvector.split(Pattern.quote(">"));
			intx = Integer.valueOf(newstrvector[1]);
			inty = Integer.valueOf(newstrvector[2]);
			if (newstrvector[3] == "C") {
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setText(coins);
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setBackground(Color.BLACK);
				lsbuild[intx][inty] = "c";
				System.out.println("c");
				coinsize = coinsize + 1;
			}
			if (newstrvector[3] == "B") {
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setText(block);
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setBackground(Color.BLUE);
				lsbuild[intx][inty] = "b";
				System.out.println("b");
			}
			if (newstrvector[3] == "S") {
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setText(man);
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setBackground(Color.BLACK);
				lstxtf[intx][inty].setIcon(icon);
				lsbuild[intx][inty] = "s";
				System.out.println("s");
			}
		}
```
Gruß Anton
Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Fab1 (18. Mrz 2012)

Strings vergleicht man mit equals()


----------



## Fu3L (18. Mrz 2012)

> IF-Schleifen



Es gibt nur If-Abfragen. Eine Schleife ist, so sagt der Name, etwas das öfters wiederholt wird/werden kann, das ist bei if's nie der Fall!


----------



## GreenIguana (28. Mrz 2012)

Also, wie Fab1 schon gesagt hat, kann man Strings mit <stringInstance>.equals("...");,
oder z.B. etwas aufwändiger:

```
String str1 = new String("str1");
if(str1 == new String("str1") {...}
```


----------

